# What Kind Of Tegu do You Have?



## AB^ (Oct 22, 2007)

Just wondering What everyone Keeps


----------



## rigo (Oct 22, 2007)

2 argentine black and whites here.


----------



## VARNYARD (Oct 22, 2007)

I added a couple of options, I have more than one type.


----------



## Mvskokee (Oct 26, 2007)

Blue baby


----------



## Mike (Oct 26, 2007)

Argentines at the moment.


----------



## olympus (Oct 27, 2007)

*My current*

Argentine female


----------



## RehabRalphy (Oct 27, 2007)

More than one type. Argentine, Chacoan (well, its Rick stock, so who knows :roll: ), Blue, and red.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 2, 2007)

(1) Arg. B&W, (1) male Red, male & female Blue.


----------



## chelvis (Nov 2, 2007)

proud blue owner, getting another one next week!! Can't wait!! I swore that i was only going to get one tegu... so much for that. Next one is deffinatly going to be when i get a house with a yard because i want to get one of Varnyard's Chacoans so i think i need more room.


----------



## Mike (Nov 2, 2007)

chelvis said:


> I swore that i was only going to get one tegu... so much for that.



Haha that's how it is for everyone. :lol:  :wink:


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 6, 2008)

Bumping this back up for the new people.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Jan 6, 2008)

I have a baby red which I believe is a male, lots of white in him, but it's currently in shed


----------



## aj12790 (Jan 6, 2008)

I have a male black/white/red cross and a female red


----------



## greentriple (Jan 6, 2008)

Male B&W Argentine


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Jan 6, 2008)

I dont have any yet..but getting a red and a black and white.


----------



## Lexi (Jan 6, 2008)

1 AB&W male and 2 reds 1 male 1 female


----------



## shabazz (Jan 6, 2008)

i have a female argentine black&white. and waiting for my Chacoan.


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 6, 2008)

1 Chacoan Male 
1 B&W Male
1 Red Male
1 Blue and Red cross dunno yet 

Brat!


----------



## playlboi (Jan 7, 2008)

2 BW Argentine
1 Red
1 Albino Blue


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 7, 2008)

male and female black and white.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 7, 2008)

male b&w, female red, hopefully female chacoan in spring


----------

